
Readable Feeds - nirmal
http://andrewtrusty.appspot.com/readability/
======
nirmal
A few people have emailed me about parameterizing the hack for the HN RSS feed
that I created ( <http://nirmalpatel.com/hacks/hnrss.html> ).

Unfortunately, I have been a little too busy with full-time work.

Fortunately, Andrew Trusty decided to do just that. Thanks Andrew.

------
waleedka
Awesome. I started using it with the Facebook developer forums feed, which has
only the titles of each post, and it's a great improvement. The one thing it
can't do well, though, is following the thread messages. Basically, a thread
shows up in the feed several times, once for each message, and your feed is
showing only the first message again and again.

Parsing forum feeds is probably what you designed it for, but if you can
support that, it would definitely be a great improvement. Here is the feed I'm
talking about:

<http://forum.developers.facebook.com/rss.php>

------
waleedka
what library are you using to parse feeds?

~~~
nirmal
I've requested to Andrew to make it open source. My hack used feedparser
<http://www.feedparser.org/>

------
udekaf
just curious, do you intend to make the application a independent product or
an addon feature ?

